

On the pseudo-concept of “best developers” - ppolsinelli
http://pietro.open-lab.com/2011/09/20/on-the-pseudo-concept-of-best-developers/

======
holograham
This also applies to programmer productivity statements i.e. the best
programmers are 10x more productive than the worst. Productivity is extremely
hard to measure. You can give small tests like in Mythical Man Month and there
is no doubt there are better programmers. But the quantified amount is still a
WAG.

------
jshooter
you forgot that you won a prize too:
[http://twproject.blogspot.com/2007/03/teamwork-
wins-2007-jol...](http://twproject.blogspot.com/2007/03/teamwork-
wins-2007-jolt-productivity.html)

------
kunley
Imagine this: "..we have the best blub programmers around" ;-)

